# catfish & carp pay lakes



## kwalker62 (Aug 16, 2009)

is there any catfish & carp pay lakes near carrollton .to take family to hook some nice cats.[we love carping]


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Go to Twin Lakes in Winder its on HWY 82 We catch 25 to 30 carp a day plus not to mention Big Cats if you ever want to give it a try let me know .....


----------



## GONoob (Aug 16, 2009)

People pay to catch carp?


----------



## hatchrooster (Aug 16, 2009)

GONoob said:


> People pay to catch carp?



Yeah believe it or not.I'll just go to the lake some where and catch them if their biting.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 16, 2009)

GONoob said:


> People pay to catch carp?



by all means!!!!!

have you ever caught 1? STRONG FISH!!!


----------



## big_bird (Aug 16, 2009)

kwalker62 said:


> is there any catfish & carp pay lakes near carrollton .to take family to hook some nice cats.[we love carping]



man we need to hook up for some carping!

look for the ol capt. on here and you will learn more than you wanted to know about carpin around here.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 16, 2009)

kwalker62 said:


> is there any catfish & carp pay lakes near carrollton .to take family to hook some nice cats.[we love carping]



check out this:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=392293


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Twin lakes in winder has tournaments biggest fish sometimes the most poundage the side pot sometimes has  200.00 to 700.00 dollars so you got something to fish for (12 hours 7pm to 7am.....)


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 16, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> Twin lakes in winder has tournaments biggest fish sometimes the most poundage the side pot sometimes has  200.00 to 700.00 dollars so you got something to fish for (12 hours 7pm to 7am.....)



I agree, but he said he's looking for something close to carrollton, and Winder is nowhere near Carrollton.


----------



## kwalker62 (Aug 16, 2009)

i dont mind going that far if its good fishing. and i can get some nice pic


----------



## meherg (Aug 17, 2009)

demooneys its located off hwy 92 near the intersection of fulton industrial and south fulton parkway about 30 min from carrollton big cats and carp to they also have tournaments with good pay outs


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like Demooneys thats a good carp lake to also reds and lakeview in Covington are good ones ...


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 17, 2009)

why don't ya go find a nice public river or lake to fish? paylakes are a joke, and not to mention unethical...


----------



## meherg (Aug 17, 2009)

bassmassey said:


> why don't ya go find a nice public river or lake to fish? paylakes are a joke, and not to mention unethical...



UNETHICAL is an opinion of yours bet i win more money than most weekend bass fisherman its legal and i love it
PAYLACK  POT TOURNAMENTS


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 17, 2009)

no my friend,  unethical is raping our public waterways for trophy flatheads and bluecats to throw into a pond not nearly big enough to sustain them. Charge all the trailor park milwaukee light drinkin wt to stand neck to neck on the bank $10 to catch em over n over again. These fish don't belong in a pay pond.......have you ever caught them in their natural habitat?


----------



## meherg (Aug 17, 2009)

bassmassey said:


> no my friend,  unethical is raping our public waterways for trophy flatheads and bluecats to throw into a pond not nearly big enough to sustain them. Charge all the trailor park milwaukee light drinkin wt to stand neck to neck on the bank $10 to catch em over n over again. These fish don't belong in a pay pond.......have you ever caught them in their natural habitat?



yes i have caught them in rivers 
i dont drink milwaukee light its bud light
i live in a house but nothing wrong with a trailor
and now i really got something to talk to my friends at the lake about
and heres to you wt


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2009)

Have to agree w/ a bass man here. I grew up fishing paylakes, heck our tournament series team name is Team Hold EM Hook which originated at Twin Lakes. We would go at noon on Friday and stay till Sunday morning. Won a lot of money and caught some good fish. On the other hand I can't begin to tell how many 10's of thousands of fish I have seen die in these paylakes. I will still go to 1 about 5 times a year if I have nothing better to do but would rather go to Lanier or Nottley and FISH for catfish. These paylakes are the reason for the laws being passed in SC,AL,TN and many other states with more on their way. Why take a 30-50 year old fish from the Tn river Miss River to be placed in a pond to probably live one year if they are lucky. There was a fish at Twin Lakes weighed 53lbs when stocked(Flathead) this fish was marked when caught (several times) the last time it weighed in the upper 30's. Why not catch you a deer, fence it in at the walmart parking lot. No difference, they are out of their environment, poor water conditions, and over fished. Paylakes are slowly becoming a thing of the past. Regardless of Milwaukee best, bud light, or crown royal most of the paylakes I have been to usually was just a place where you could go with your buddies, maybe catch a fish and get tore up. When it got to the point I can't carry my wife or kids with me due to the drunkenness and vulgarity at 90% of the paylakes I'll take em out in the boat and we might or might not catch something and have a good time regardless.

You brag about all the money you won at the paylake, There will be a tournament at Santee Cooper September 26, goes from 7:30 am Saturday till 12PM Sunday http://www.randolphs-landing.com/tour/index.htm
This is a personal invite to come up and try and win the money there. Come fish for true catfish, heck visit Ken Freemans website and give him a call and come on out to Memphis TN and fish in October. I guarantee that if you fish a few of these tournaments, you wold have a different opinon on the paylakes and how good you are.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 18, 2009)

no bassfisher here, my buddy coined me that name while channel cat fishin a small river up in ohio....my rods were hot that night when no one else was catchin any....if i'm not catfishin' im fishin' for bait.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 18, 2009)

As has already been said, Demoonies in College Park is probably the nearest to Carrollton, however check with the Flying S Ranch Lake in Villa Rica (if it's still open); there may be carp there...you just asked about paylakes, but don't forget, Lake Carroll has carp too.


----------



## kwalker62 (Aug 18, 2009)

ives seen some in lake carroll nice one but havent hook one.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 18, 2009)

Its been along time since I have fished down there, but years ago you could fish from the spillway...find a place you want to fish, find a way to chunk out some sweet corn as chum, do that for a few days then fish that spot...you might get a pleasant surprize.  Another good place is in Whitesburg, at the boat ramp on the Chattahoochee (is on the Coweta side of the river)..nice and clean, you can get right up to the water at the ramp; that area is made for chumming for carp....


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm sorry but twin lakes has REALLY declined in the recent years.


lawrenceville is a heck of a lot closer to you. try twin bridges(lake hogans).  $10 per person.  it's very clean, WELL stocked, and well ran by some very nice guys.  they will tell you anything you want to know about how to catch the fish there(what baits, etc.).  

they even have a kiddie pond area that is very well stocked. catch and release there in the kiddie pond, but a fish every cast.


check them out:
www.twinbridgeslake.com


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Last time i went to Twin Bridges it was owned by Indians ....


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

an older white lady who lives in the big house on the back side of the lake owns it.   

chances are you will even see her dog out while your there. a big, white, long hair lab mix, his name is river. watch him though, he will be in your bait in heartbeat!


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Let me put it this way When we went to fish at twin bridges we paid indians in the baithouse to fish ......I havent been this year so i cant say !!!!!  (Happy)


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been to twin lakes 2 times for the pot, The first night about 5 fish were weighed all night, the second no one hit the scales till near midnight and it weighed 11 lbs, at 2 I got out of there with only the second fish being weighed... largest I have seen on there board this yr is 46 lbs.. The acomidations are fine for me, I would not take my wife and kids for more than 1 hr or so... The grass "I mean weeds" is long as heck and the ants are horrible..


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

I fish on the dirt road side and never have any trouble but it aint a good spot for kids ....


----------



## Tim L (Aug 20, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> Last time i went to Twin Bridges it was owned by Indians ....



I'm wondering if everyone is talking about the same Twin Bridges??  the one I'm familar with is on Braselton Highway; is on the right side just north of Lawrenceville...there's a bait shop as you enter; same ol white guy has run the bait shop for as long as I can remember (he may live there)....never seen any indians, but some may hang out there..there's a kids only catfish section right behind the bait shop...Owner (I think his name is Bruce) lives in the big brick house to the side of the lake....Yea there is a dog and he will get into your grits.....But thats a different lake than Twin Lakes in Winder...Last saturday, a buddy of mine caught a 30 pound flathead at the Winder lake; said he saw quite a few carp between 10 and 20 pounds caught that day....One other lake that hasn't been mentioned is Blasingames in Monroe....Carps and catfish; baitshop, snacks; used to be two lakes; now just one....Last I heard you could use millet there (some lakes won't let you)........

I don't know of one in West Georgia; I'll bet there are old private lakes that have carps, but they just don't publicise it.


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah it the same twin bridges lake.   

ihave been fishing there for 8 years and NEVER seen an indian, not even one fishing there.

and even in the past if it was owned by indians, i dont care! it's managed and ran by bruce and mark, and they do a fine job! it has allways been the best paylake around  to me.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats his name Mark (the lake boss)!  Yea, especially if you live up this way it's a pretty good lake.  I wish Bruce would put more carps in it than he does, but I know where here is coming from; most of the guys that fish there are after the big flats, not carps.  And he does have carps, along with a few grassies and buffs.


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 20, 2009)

there are some BIG carp in there!  they tried to market the carp fishing for a while, but didnt get the interest they were hoping for.  they carried all sorts of baits and rigs for carp. i went after them a few times, but only caught a few small ones in the 5-10# range.  

the main problem with carp at a pay lake is all the folks who go fish the pots and catch a nice carp and kill "the bait stealing trash fish".  

most of us are fishing for fun, or dinner, and are happy to catch anything.

but the few folks who just go to see how much money they might be able to win that night kinda ruin the carp fishing at all the paylakes.  

dont mean to offend any pot fisherman on here, but that has just been my overall experiance at the places i go to.


----------



## kwalker62 (Aug 23, 2009)

went to demooney today got a few bites didint land not one! was there about 4 hours a truck pulls up with 5 asian teens thay baited up and started catching carp left and right!!!!! some look to be about 3 ft long one after another was getting late so i had to leave drove by and thay was useing dough bait look like it was made with kecthup? man its some big carp in there. WILL BE GOING BACK


----------



## meherg (Aug 23, 2009)

probably a rice bait


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 24, 2009)

not ketcup, fruit punch.   or strawberry. those seem to be the most productive and popular flavors of carp bait.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 25, 2009)

in this heat at demooneys you need to use millet pack or rice pack.  yes ketchup in the rice pack. with butternut flavor on the puff or pop.

guys yall fish like you want to and dont listen to anyone that dont like the way you fish


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 1, 2009)

I have used Ketchup plenty of times and mustard (Rice and Ketchup) and i use Mustard in Soybean meal or ground Trout Chow works great on carp at all paylakes ... ive also caught some big ones on Soybean mill and pork n beans just mix it up put it in the sun let it sour and works great !! If anyone needs any Recipes let me know in a Pm i fished all the pay lakes with in 100 miles and even go to South Carolina each lake has a diffrent bait that is a favorite it may be Wheat seed, Millit Seed, Soy bean mill ,Trout chow, grits ,taters or Black Bait which is made from Cotten seed mill and Black mollasses.. just a few i know how to make....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jul 7, 2012)

PM The ol' Caption he will tell you alot of places but probally kost of them arent going to  be pay lakes! He helped me out alot!


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread is three years old but for the record, I prefer wild fish caught in their own habitat.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah cap I just figured I would bump it up for some info I'm gonna be asking you alot of gear questions u have lit a fire under me about getting back into back fishing for cat and Carp and I do have a boat but would rather fish from bank weird I know


----------

